# Loooong shot request



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Ok, here it is... prepare for shameless act of begging...

I am a HUGE Styx fan. Even more so, I am a fan of the former lead singer, Dennis DeYoung. Well, Dennis will be in concert in my 'backyard' of Philadelphia on 11/19. I was unable to purchase tickets when they went on sale (car repair, dryer replaced, school clothes for kiddies, etc.) Now, I am looking for (2) tickets so I may take my wife to the show. Anybody have any connections with a ticketing agent, etc? I am not looking for freebies, I just want to see the show.

Thanks!

P.S. I will gladly bake you really good cookies and send them to you if you can help me out!! And I'll send you pictures of the show. And I'll say nice things about you. And I will mention your name when I throw coins into a wishing well. And I will send you a birthday card. And I will tell Mr. DeYoung how great you are for helping one of his fans see the show. And I will make you dinner and send you a picture of the food. And I will...


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

http://www.goallout.com/events/ticke...&VENUE_ID=2365


----------



## notoriouslyken (Sep 27, 2006)

StubHub.com is a great site for tickets as well:

Dennis DeYoung Concert @ Wilkes-Barre


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Thanks for the info. The only problem with the ones online is that there is only one ticket available... and my wife wouldn't be too keen on my going without her. I knew it was a long shot, so I thought would ask. Thanks for looking!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm totally lost. What are ya'll talkin about. Is this some sort of wood working show?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)




----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Did I miss something? I'm looking for tickets for a concert.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Anybody have any other assistance you might lend? I'm runnin' out of time


----------

